# Aire at Hardelot Plage



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Searched the Campsite database but cant' find this particular location.

We will be travelling from South of France next month and will checking in at the vets in Etaples. We are then looking to stop on the coast overnight and the following day before travelling back on the tunnel.

We are looking to stay in Hardelot Plage which is just north of Etaples and on the coast, so the dogs can have a charge about on the beach and hopefully I can have a last sail before coming home and back to work.

Has anyone stayed here on a campsite or aire?

Don't particularly want to move any further up the coast towards Calais.

Cheers all.
Ashers.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

That one is not in the database but this one a little further north is :-

Equihen Plage Aire <<

I know you do not wish to go further north but just wondered whether you looked at the database via the map or a search. The map is the best way to view the database.

Mike


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There is one on the Campsite database at Le Touquet (spelling corrected!) which is just south of Hardlot.

Regards


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Equihen Plage is up on the cliffs with a steepish descent, so perhaps not best if you have a boat in tow. Le Touquet should be good, though - right next to the boat club, but watch the tide in the estuary - when it's out, the slipway is way out of the water!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its worth noting that Hardelot is an 'Aire De Stationement', so has no motorhome servicing facilities. 
See; 
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=735&Localité=HARDELOT
for more details.

As mentioned, I think you'd be much better off at >Le Touquet<

pete


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

If I have the right aire, just outside boulogne we have stayed there a few times. It is a small aire and gas water and electric (have to pay). As for a boat, you might be better with a parachute as the walk down to the beach is very steep.

Putties


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your information.

I should have pointed out that I was sailing on a windsurfer.

It looks like the one in Le Touquet is going to be the one. I managed to find this one in the database, didn't realise you could do a search, I can't see the wood for the tree's somtimes.

It's just that I spotted 'Hardelot Plage' on Google earth and there were some nice pictures of the beach and kitesurfers which is a good sign for a spot of winfsurfing. also it was in the direction of Calais.

Thanks again.

Ashers.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Le Touquet aire is great but just be a bit careful with your windsurfer as there are lots of signs near the beach warning of quick sands. As said previously at low tide you can hardly even see the sea.


----------

